# HKUSA Has a Forum now



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.hk-usa.com/wforum/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=bc1239913c4828e14f821cc8525fa544


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

That came online when they launched thier new website a few weeks ago. Waiting for thier webstore to open though.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Cool. I'll have to wait 'till tonight, though. Our filter here at work blocks this.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Customer Service does respond to requests when posted. I think this is a big + for H&K. I had called them in the past and the results were not as good..


----------

